
Jailbreaking Super Mario World to Install a Hex Editor and Mod Loader [video] - ChazDazzle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ixu8tn__91E
======
skierscott
At PyCon (not long ago), I saw a talk on hacking NES games and integration
with Twilio.

The speaker live coded a hacking script for a NES emulator. He was showing off
the Twilio API, which allowed the audience to text memory addresses and bytes
to modify the games memory.

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=v75rNdPukuI](https://youtube.com/watch?v=v75rNdPukuI)

------
MrJagil
Pannenkoek2012 does great breakdowns of SM64:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpk2tdsPh0A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpk2tdsPh0A)

If you like this sort of stuff, reddit.com/r/speedrun can be fun to visit.

~~~
rjeli
Pannenkoek just released a glorious 37 minute video on sm64 mechanics:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UnU7DJXiMAQ](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UnU7DJXiMAQ)

And if you have never watched speed runs, Summoning Salt has a fascinating
series on world record progressions in popular games:
[https://youtu.be/RdAkY7RfajY](https://youtu.be/RdAkY7RfajY)

~~~
ozzmotik
oh thank you so very much for sharing the new pannenkoek video, i love his
stuff but it tends to get buried under my 500 other subscriptions :B

------
CM30
Okay, this is just insane. Modding the game via using a glitch to write custom
code to it? That's impressive work.

Reminds me of some similar stuff you can do with Pokemon Red and Blue, which
let you hack the games and share your changes to other people through the link
cable functionality:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2x3pIvVnP4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2x3pIvVnP4)

~~~
ZenoArrow
In a similar vein, there's the TASBot-programmed mods of Super Mario World.
This one is particularly impressive (the mod you see on screen was programmed
by controller inputs):

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IOsvuEA2h4w](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IOsvuEA2h4w)

------
JTon
I had a good laugh when he pulled all the controls, C-clamps, and multi-taps.
Amazing.

------
artemisbot
The number of things people do to break old games consistently amazes me.
Glitched speedruns ala 0 Exit in SMW (first demoed on a real SNES by the
creator of this video) and Ocarina of Time Any% show an insane amount of
dedication.

------
cgijoe
That's just insanity. Love Seth's work.

------
jordache
how do they even find what each hex code does? wow

~~~
pubby
It's all 65c816 machine code, which is well documented. You'd run the ROM
through a disassembler and use an emulator to find out what everything does.
Most (all?) of the disassembly work has already been done though, as SMW is
very, very popular to romhack.

